# Vapor Lock - Plumbing



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, so I know vapor lock is supposed to be like the tooth fairy and Bigfoot. I went to a duplex the other day, both tubs were full and kitchen sinks. The commodes flushed fine. I went outside and opened the clean out for the mainline. as I was looking in the c/o water began rushing by, it was the tubs and sinks draining. Was this a case of the water weight unstopping the drain or the dreaded vapor lock?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Ok, so I know vapor lock is supposed to be like the tooth fairy and Bigfoot. I went to a duplex the other day, both tubs were full and kitchen sinks. The commodes flushed fine. I went outside and opened the clean out for the mainline. as I was looking in the c/o water began rushing by, it was the tubs and sinks draining. Was this a case of the water weight unstopping the drain or the dreaded vapor lock?


More like a venting lock.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*Just fishing. . .*



easttexasplumb said:


> Ok, so I know vapor lock is supposed to be like the tooth fairy and Bigfoot. I went to a duplex the other day, both tubs were full and kitchen sinks. The commodes flushed fine. I went outside and opened the clean out for the mainline. as I was looking in the c/o water began rushing by, it was the tubs and sinks draining. Was this a case of the water weight unstopping the drain or the dreaded vapor lock?


Do all of the plugged fixtures share a common vent not shared by the WC's?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh here we go....

The vent or no vent thread...

There is some on here that say a vent serves no purpose other than to protect the ptrap from siphoning


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> Oh here we go....
> 
> The vent or no vent thread...
> 
> There is some on here that say a vent serves no purpose other than to protect the ptrap from siphoning


Those people have a very poor grasp of how plumbing works...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

In the interest of not starting yet another bloody argument that a few of you will definitely loose, I am going to back off and continue to read what I am sure will be a host of dumb assed comments which will lead me to the conclusion that there are quite a few licensed plumbers out there that either were never taught the basics of plumbing design and theory or were asleep when that was covered. So let he who is willing throw forth the 1st stupid reply. :laughing:

BTW Vapor lock is a condition that occurs within a carburetor when micro bubbles of air attempt to enter the main jet and eventually block the jet off. The problem generally occurs when the carburetor is exposed to excessive heat although not always. I am dubious of vapor lock occurring within a plumbing system as there is generally no vapor in there.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Ya see I think the efficient Resivor and the duehicky is clogged which is a causing a pressure imbalance within the whole system.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Oh here we go....
> 
> The vent or no vent thread...
> 
> There is some on here that say a vent serves no purpose other than to protect the ptrap from siphoning


 
Isn't that one of the main purposes of proper instalation to protect the trap seal?

I did a call recently where the drain had a trap arm (unvented) about 35' long and through 4 - 90's. Line had perfect fall. I was called for a B/U at the sink. I arrived thinking I would need the auger but as I cracked the C/O I heard it sucking air instead of blowing. Explained we needed to put a vent in and the guy decided he would do it himself as he had done the drain. Whatever heres the bill!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Isn't that one of the main purposes of proper instalation to protect the trap seal?
> 
> I did a call recently where the drain had a trap arm (unvented) about 35' long and through 4 - 90's. Line had perfect fall. I was called for a B/U at the sink. I arrived thinking I would need the auger but as I cracked the C/O I heard it sucking air instead of blowing. Explained we needed to put a vent in and the guy decided he would do it himself as he had done the drain. Whatever heres the bill!


I always thought the main purpose was to let the pipe drain.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZU3ckWpCdc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

This was a duplex, most Likely has crosses laid down catching both units. It is very unlikely vents were plugged on both sides and fixtures will still drain without vents. All I did was remove a c/o cap on the mainline in the yard, after that all the fixtures drained good.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Moved the Auto Vapor to a different thread.

Back on topic please.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bob_tylor said:


> In the attention of not beginning yet another weakling disagreement that a few of you will definitely reduce, I am going to returning off and keep study what I am sure will be a coordinator of foolish assed feedback which will cause me to the summary that there are quite a few certified electricians out there that either were never trained the fundamentals of water system style and concept or were sleeping when that was protected.


Which side of the moon are you on??


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Which side of the moon are you on??


The side that doesn't know how to use the English language :yes:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

bob_tylor said:


> In the attention of not beginning yet another weakling disagreement that a few of you will definitely reduce, I am going to returning off and keep study what I am sure will be a coordinator of foolish assed feedback which will cause me to the summary that there are quite a few certified electricians out there that either were never trained the fundamentals of water system style and concept or were sleeping when that was protected.


 See what happens when water & electricity are mixed together.:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Think that is crazy, look at what this guy posted on another plumbers forum.

Today 12:42 AM#1


*bob_tylor*









 View Profile 








 View Forum Posts 








 Private Message 








 Visit Homepage 








 Add as Contact 








 Junior Member 


OccupationPlumbingLocationChicagoJoin DateJun 2012Posts12

*







Looking for a Plumber in Chicago *
Water system repair problems appear at the most annoying of times, so it is practical to deal with a Plumbers you can depend on and who will actually answer the phone when you need him most. ​
Thanks
We are family owned and operated and currently based in the Chicago suburb of Glen Ellyn. We offer plumbing services of all types to many Chicago and suburban locations.


Just wonder how many licensed plumbers will need his services today.​


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's another, in case you haven't had enough!


*bob_tylor*









 View Profile 








 View Forum Posts 








 Private Message 








 Visit Homepage 








 Add as Contact 








 Junior Member 

OccupationPlumbingLocationChicagoJoin DateJun 2012Posts12
*







Re: bathroom stoppage *
When I run up on a restroom and auger it, sometimes it features through with no level of level of level of level of level of level of resistance. I detoxify assessment three or four times and by it all its quit up. Sometimes I have to take it and run it backwards or use a wide range of pliers to take out whatever is having the assessment and enabling me go by with the auger. ​


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Here's another, in case you haven't had enough!
> 
> bob_tylor
> 
> ...


I just pissed in my shorts from reading that, some funny shoit indeed. "a wide range of pliers" 

Rofl lmao rofl lmao rofl

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I just pissed in my shorts from reading that, some funny shoit indeed. "a wide range of pliers"
> 
> Rofl lmao rofl lmao rofl
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Holy shooit! Thats close to my home!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Holy shooit! Thats close to my home!!!


And he's FIVE stars with Service Magic!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

It looks like poor old bob_tylor







got Banned from the Ridgid forum

Thats what happen when you let some offshore internet marketing company that you hired makes post for you....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> This was a duplex, most Likely has crosses laid down catching both units. It is very unlikely vents were plugged on both sides and fixtures will still drain without vents. All I did was remove a c/o cap on the mainline in the yard, after that all the fixtures drained good.


 sounds like you got lucky. I suppose, in theory, there was no vent forward of the clog. So, the water was trying to push the air out of the pipe, but, it couldn't. When you opened the C/O, you made an air escape point. We all should know, vents not only provide trap seal protection, but also push air out of the pipe when it needs to. Sounds like your case. Its a weird one. My thinking is, if its not a brand new building, its probably been working for a while. So, it rules out venting problem unless a bird flew into one or some oddball thing, and, that stuff does happen. If it happens again, I'd get the video camera out there, and camera the vents and the drain from the cleanout backwards.


----------

